# Afpak Photo War Archive 8



## RiverRat1962

*1 October 2009*
*Heavy Graphics.. Lots of images.. *
*Best site I found for photos..*

*Scroll down past the links for images..*

http://cryptome.info/afpak-archive/afpak-archive.htm

Heres a couple of pics of 3/11 Marines Firebase Fiddlers Green Helmand Province Afghanistan. (my sons unit)










U.S. Marines with a helicopter support team from Combat Logistics Battalion 8 attach an M777A2 lightweight howitzer to a CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter at a landing zone on Fire Base Fiddler's Green in the Helmand province of Afghanistan Sept. 28, 2009. The Marines are transporting howitzers to broaden 3rd Battalion, 11th Marine Regiment's support of Regimental Combat Team 3, which is deployed to conduct counterinsurgency operations in partnership with Afghan National Security Forces in southern Afghanistan. (DoD photo by Sgt. Christopher R. Rye, U.S. Marine Corps/Released) Date Posted: 9/29/2009










U.S. Marines with India Battery, 3rd Battalion, 11th Marine Regiment, an attachment from 2nd Air Naval Gunfire Liaison Company, foreground, and Afghan National Army soldiers use a berm for cover as they receive sporadic fire from an enemy position in Helmand province, Afghanistan, Sept. 16, 2009. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Christopher R. Rye/Released) Date Posted: 9/28/2009 [With four photos below.]


----------



## RiverRat1962

*Awesome Photos*









A US Army (USA) Chinook helicopter approaches a Landing Zone (LZ) at Forward Operating Base (FOB) Salerno, Afghanistan, during Operation ENDURING FREEDOM. The aircraft will transport US Marine Corps (USMC) Marines assigned to 3rd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, to their insertion point near the Afghanistan/Pakistan border. Photographer's Name: LCPL JUSTIN M. MASON, USMCLocation: FORWARD OPERATING BASE SALERNO Date Shot: 9/7/2004










U.S. Army Pfc. Justin Brandt, of Delta Company, 2nd Battalion, 87th Infantry Regiment, 10th Mountain Division, scans his sector for enemy movement during a patrol near the Pakistan border in Paktika province, Afghanistan, July 31, 2006. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Bem Minor) (Released) Location: FB Bermel Date Shot: 8/31/2006


----------



## RiverRat1962

From Link -07 http://cryptome.info/afpak-archive/afpak-archive-07.htm










U.S. Army Soldiers, from 1st Platoon, Apache Company, 2nd Battalion, 87th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division, conduct a dismounted patrol through a village, in Tangi Valley, in Wardak province, of Afghanistan Aug. 29, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Teddy Wade/Released) Date Posted: 9/16/2009










U.S. Army Soldiers, from 1st and 3rd Platoons, Apache Company, 2nd Battalion, 87th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division, prepare to go out on patrol, after spending the night inside a compound, in Tangi Valley, in Wardak province, of Afghanistan, Aug. 30, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Teddy Wade/Released) Date Posted: 9/16/2009


----------

